# Externe Festplatte für Gaming



## NoNoZaZa (31. Juli 2015)

*Externe Festplatte für Gaming*

Da man bei Chip als absoluter Noob wie ich weder weiterhelfende Beiträge noch sonst irgendwas sinnvolles als Antwort bekommt versuche ich mein Glück mal hier  

Nachdem vor mehreren Wochen meine interne 3TB Festplatte kaputt gegangen ist suche ich noch Ersatz dafür. Auf der Festplatte waren alle möglichen Dateien und hauptsächlich Spiele installiert. Um den Datenverlust zu verhindern wurde mir eine externe Festplatte mit automatischem Backup empfohlen, die für den 24/7 Betrieb geeignet ist. Beispielsweise die WD My Cloud Mirror mit 4TB käme dabei in Frage.

Nun zu meiner Frage: Kann man auf einer externen Festplatte Spiele installieren und diese problemlos spielen? Ich habe nun schon mehrmals in Internetforen gelesen, dass vor allem bei Spielen mit großen Maps, die schnell nachgeladen werden müssen (z.B. GTA5), Probleme auftreten können bei der Schreib- und Leserate. Welche Schreib- und Leserate braucht man denn mindestens für Spiele, damit diese ohne Probleme laufen? Bekommen externe Festplatten das hin oder sind diese zu langsam?

Vielen Dank im Vorraus
Norman Z.

PS: Nicht vergessen: Ich kenne mich quasi gar nicht aus, also Fachbegriffe oder ähnliches bitte nur mit Erklärung


----------



## Stryke7 (31. Juli 2015)

*AW: Externe Festplatte für Gaming*

Das kommt darauf an, wie sie denn angeschlossen ist. Über eSata sollte das ohne Probleme möglich sein.  Über USB 3 wäre es wohl auch möglich, die Übertragungsgeschwindigkeit sollte das schaffen, insofern keiner der Controller irgendwie einen Flaschenhals darstellt.


----------



## DKK007 (31. Juli 2015)

*AW: Externe Festplatte für Gaming*

Nimm ne interne Platte und ne externe und kopiere die wichtigen Daten immer mal rüber. Externe können genauso ausfallen wie interne und sind für Spiele zu langsam.


----------



## Research (31. Juli 2015)

*AW: Externe Festplatte für Gaming*

1. Warum extern?

2.
Sowas hier:
Fantec DB-F8U3e schwarz, 3.5", USB 3.0/eSATA (1564) 35€ x2
+
Western Digital WD Red   4TB, 3.5", SATA 6Gb/s (WD40EFRX) 162€ x2.
In Windows als RAID1.

Optional: Produktvergleich DeLOCK 70155, 2x eSATA, PCI, StarTech PEXESATA2, 2x eSATA, PCIe x1, DeLOCK 89211, 2x Power Over eSATA (eSATAp), PCIe x1, DeLOCK 89288, 2x USB 2.0, 2x USB 3.0, 2x eSATA (eSATAp) shared, PCIe x1 | Geizhals Deutschland
Manche "können" ? RAID.


----------



## NoNoZaZa (31. Juli 2015)

*AW: Externe Festplatte für Gaming*

Naja, extern weil es da Festplatten gibt, die automatisch ihren Inhalt auf eine zweite sichern und somit bei einem Festplattenausfall zumindest die zweite noch da ist... 

Ich werde mich aber wohl nach einer internen 2TB Festplatte umschauen und im gleichen Zug eine externe 3TB Festplatte zur Sicherung zulegen, gibt es da bestimme Empfehlungen von euch? Meine 3TB Festplatte war von Seagate und hat kurz nach Ablauf der Garantie von 2 Jahren die Biege gemacht, sollte ich mich nach einem anderen Hersteller umschauen oder meint ihr das war eine Ausnahme/Zufall?


----------



## Research (31. Juli 2015)

*AW: Externe Festplatte für Gaming*

Ähm, warum ned gleich 2 Interne im RAID1?

Kann sowohl dein Mainboard als auch Windows. (Je nach Mainboard, bei Fertig-PCs mag das anders sein.)


----------



## Stryke7 (31. Juli 2015)

*AW: Externe Festplatte für Gaming*

Wenns wirklich nur um die Erzeugung eines redundanten Laufwerks geht, würde ich auch ein RAID 1 wählen.  Ist einfacher.


----------



## NoNoZaZa (31. Juli 2015)

*AW: Externe Festplatte für Gaming*

Ich hab keine Ahnung von RAID-Verbindungen, also verzeiht mir ein paar Noobfragen 

Kann ich diesen Verbund so einstellen, dass alle 3 Festplatten, die ich dann habe (also die SSD, die alte HDD und die neue 2TB HDD) auf der 4. Festplatte gespiegelt werden? Gibt es zu der Einrichtung von sowas nützliche Seiten/Tutorials?

Wird die "Haltbarkeit" einer Festplatte nicht durch den dauernden Betrieb verkürzt? Bzw hält sich eine externe Festplatte, bei der ich z.B. jede Woche ein Mal alle Daten der anderen draufziehe, länger als eine, die die ganze Zeit beschrieben wird?


----------



## Stryke7 (31. Juli 2015)

*AW: Externe Festplatte für Gaming*

Nein, wenn drei verschiedene Platten darauf gesichert werden sollen, musst du das anders lösen.  Dafür gibts aber auch passende Software.


Dauerhafter Betrieb schadet einer Festplatte eigentlich nicht.  Dauerhaftes Schreiben ...   auch nicht wirklich,  die Magnetisierung kann prinzipiell beliebig oft wiederholt werden.


----------



## Research (31. Juli 2015)

*AW: Externe Festplatte für Gaming*

Ja, Robocopy und Yarcgui können das.

  AberRAID ist dafür wieder keine Lösung.

Du nutzt die Option Mirror auf die Platten zur 4. Platte IN verschiedene Ordner Wie: HDD1, HDD2...


----------



## DKK007 (31. Juli 2015)

*AW: Externe Festplatte für Gaming*

Raid erhöht aber auch nicht die Ausfallsicherheit, sondern nur die Verfügbarkeit. Wenn der Raid-Kontroller versagt oder man sich einen Virus einfängt, sind trotzdem auf beiden Raidplatten die Daten futsch. 

Ich würde einfach bei einer internen WD RED 2TB und ner 3TB extern bleiben. 
Western Digital WD Red 2TB, 3.5", SATA 6Gb/s (WD20EFRX) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Western Digital Elements Desktop schwarz 3TB, USB 3.0 (WDBWLG0030HBK) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## NoNoZaZa (1. August 2015)

*AW: Externe Festplatte für Gaming*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Raid erhöht aber auch nicht die Ausfallsicherheit, sondern nur die Verfügbarkeit. Wenn der Raid-Kontroller versagt oder man sich einen Virus einfängt, sind trotzdem auf beiden Raidplatten die Daten futsch.
> 
> Ich würde einfach bei einer internen WD RED 2TB und ner 3TB extern bleiben.
> Western Digital WD Red 2TB, 3.5", SATA 6Gb/s (WD20EFRX) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> Western Digital Elements Desktop schwarz 3TB, USB 3.0 (WDBWLG0030HBK) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland



Werde das tun und mir die entsprechenden Platten bestellen, nochmal vielen Dank für die Hilfe 

Thema kann geschlossen werden.


----------

